# How to check Texas EMT application status



## jsf1089 (Aug 27, 2009)

On the Texas DSHS website how to do you check your application status? There is a "Public" search and a login for something but I never got any login information when I submitted my application and paid my fee's.  Could someone help me out on how to check that?

Thanks


----------



## medic417 (Aug 27, 2009)

The public search will let you know if your certified.  Even if you had log in info you would get no other real info.  They do not update anything except when actually certified or if you lose certification.

So if you public search and are not there you still are not certified.


----------



## jsf1089 (Aug 27, 2009)

That's what I thought to but I keep reading about where people can view if they have "deficiencies" on their application such as missing information and stuff like that so I'm just curious.  I really wish it didn't take 5 weeks for them to send you the certification....


----------



## medic417 (Aug 27, 2009)

Once it shows you certified you can start working, you do not have to wait for the card, just print the page with your certification number.  But still can take several weeks.


----------



## AlphaButch (Aug 28, 2009)

Old system allowed for applicants to review status, etc. New system does not, now you are either active/current/inactive/expired. They had a notice on the change sometime in June/July.


----------



## jsf1089 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hmm I guess I got lucky sent my application 2 weeks ago, NREMT card 6 days ago, and got it approved today


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for posting this question.  I was wondering the same thing myself.  I went and had my fingerprints done yesterday afternoon by L1 in Greenville, Texas.  Anyone know how long it usually takes AFTER the fingerprints are submitted?  If this is a repost of the same question elsewhere, please just delete this one.


----------

